# the Pen Machine is in full production mode ........



## Jerry B (Jul 9, 2015)

got a couple more knocked out this week .....

Buckeye Burl, stabilized, on a Jr George Rollerball w/Antique Brass


 


 

Green Maple Burl, stabilized, on a Jr George Rollerball w/Antique Brass


 


 

Olive wood, stabilized on a Gentleman Jr II w/24K Gold Fountain pen w/matching finial

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 9, 2015)

a Box Elder Burl, dyed blue on a Gentleman Jr II, Black Titanium Fountain pen w/matching finial







Skull pen w/Antique Brass, using Canxan Negro Burl (aka Black Nargusta Burl, aka DIW Burl)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 9, 2015)

Those look nice! I like the matching top button.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 9, 2015)

Sweet looking pens Jerry !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm hoping I'm behind you in the pen swap!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 9, 2015)

Looking good. Faster faster.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 9, 2015)

Great looking pens!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 9, 2015)

Very cool....I like the finials...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks guys for the comments, just getting practice for the pen swap this week :-D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 9, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> Thanks guys for the comments, just getting practice for the pen swap this week :-D



The olive turned out great. How'd u like it ?


----------



## Tony (Jul 9, 2015)

Dang Jerry, those are incredibly nice looking pens!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 10, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> The olive turned out great. How'd u like it ?



Actually was 1st time I've done Olive and was quite pleased with the results, has some very nice grains and a treat to work with
haven't bought any in past as guys selling always wanted too much, but I've been cutting up local Olive and kiln is now full of it
Am hoping my Olive turns out at least 1/2 as nice as this pen did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 10, 2015)

Lots of character in the matte finished timbers.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jul 10, 2015)

@Jerry B, great looking pens.
Question; On the dyed box elder, does the dye just not get to everything because of hardness in certain areas? Some that I dyed blue and stabilized turned out the same as yours and I figured I was making a mistake in the process somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 10, 2015)

@justallan, you are correct, the eyes are denser wood so the dye doesn't penetrate them, is same result you'll get with other multi-density woods such as figured Maple, the more porous grains will take the dye, the tighter grains won't.
That's one of the beauties about dying Burls especially, so no mistakes, is what nature gives us 
next batch, I will be double dying, and the effect will be even more pronounced.


----------



## justallan (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks Jerry. I was kind of thinking that, but wasn't absolutely sure on it.
For darned sure one of the nice things about this site is being able to learn stuff like this through others posts and pics.
Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

